# Your Workout Routine?



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

Over time, many board participants have referered to thier workout routine in passing. EG Jimmy DG and running, Harris and squash, CT with martial arts, etc.

What has worked for you over a long period of time? Just wondered.

Best regards, Bill


----------



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

I typically run 25-40 mi a week, but am on the IR with a tibial stress fracture. I am limited to the stationary bike 5-7 days a week and my trainer 2 days a week. She kicks the crap out of me.

"...always aspire to live simply and elegantly." - Madeleine Finn


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

First I get out of bed. Since I have recently acquired the habit of getting run over by crippled ladies in motorized wheelchairs, squashing my left pinky toe, this is tougher than it should be.

Then I make coffee, light a cigar, and stare bleakly at the pleated mug of Don Imus. (Sidebar - how does he shave that?)

When not listed as doubtful (toe/wheelchair), I walk about 40 minutes each morning. I can't run anymore, at least not the way I used to.

I fish a lot, and this involves clambering around rivers and streams, often in cumbersome gear, and if anybody thinks this isn't tough, he hasn't tried it.

I may join a gym for the winter months - one where I can swim. Doesn't hurt my back or knees, and leaves me with that manly chlorinated scent that combines with cigar smoke and Clubman aftershave for a truly Trad aura.

I dislike organized workout regimens. I find it unspeakably boring.

And don't forget the Insane Brown Rice Diet for staying trim and fit!


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

I joined a gym last November and have gone pretty consistently six days a week, alternating cardio and strength training. I've dropped 35 lbs in "scale weight" and more than doubled the amount of weight I'm lifting. I've accomplished this on a fairly conservative program and with relatively little change in diet.


----------



## Curator (Aug 4, 2005)

I have zero discipline so stick to workouts disguised by fun- Rock climbing, Skiing, and lacrosse. I admire those of you who can force yourself to go sweat in a gym every day.

----------------------------


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Srynerson_
> 
> I joined a gym last November and have gone pretty consistently six days a week, alternating cardio and strength training. I've dropped 35 lbs in "scale weight" and more than doubled the amount of weight I'm lifting. I've accomplished this on a fairly conservative program and with relatively little change in diet.


How old are you, if I may ask? And do your jackets still fit?


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

I don't know how to do anything in a gym.

I put on a pair of athletic shorts or tennis shorts and a polo, lace up my Tretorns, and hit the squash court 1-3 times per week. I vary the people I play with. On nice days I walk from my apartment to the law school. I have no special diet. Thus far I can run up many flights of stairs without being winded. Whether this be a function of squash or being 22 I'm not sure, but before I played squash regularly I couldnt do it.

I've never been in lifting, running the treadmill, etc. I have to be competing against somebody else for points. Competing against myself is really of no interest to me at all, it's only worth it if I can numerically beat someone at something, and yet have it be fun too.

I like squash because as long as you stretch and warm up beforehand, and are not trying to win the British Open, there is not much background work required (varsity folks run a lot, etc). You just stretch, play, shower, and move on, yet after it all youve exercised almost everything in your body.

Coolidge


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I walk everywhere I can't drive or pack my junk home in one rucksack. Periodically I have to do gymnastics to avoid the occupants of vehicles; calling them operators or drivers is undeservedI am considering taking up the english longbow or an even more ancient dart thrower, visions of the scene in THE MOUSE THAT ROARED calming me better than a stream of consiousness display of profanity


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur (Nov 12, 2004)

Weightlifting, a 4 day split...

Sun, shoulders & triceps
Mon, legs
Wed chest & triceps
Fri, back & biceps

Exercises are typically compound movements... squats, bench press, rows, over head press, with some machine work.


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Patrick06790_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was 29 when I started, just turned 30. My old suits actually are getting baggy, but since I purchased them before my weight peaked they actually were fairly tight when I started working out. I keep meaning to take them for alterations, but keep not getting around to.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I walk 1 to 4 miles daily and lift dumbbells and do some other resistance training (Leglifts and crunches) 3 times a week.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

My excercise regimen has always been a roller coaster ride. On again, off again. When it's on, it's 15 - 20 miles a week running, one 15 - 20 mile bike ride and a couple of nights in the gym (weight machines and spin class). When it's off it's usually because I'm stuck at work for long periods  or injured [B)].


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

I am extremely dedicated to my diet/workout regime.

Year round I lift weights 4 days per week. I cycle between powerlifting movements and other heavy support movements. I am a firm believer in being strong in both body and mind.

I also play tennis/golf in the summer and squash/skiing in the winter.


----------



## RichardS (Nov 20, 2004)

As I live in the Alps my workout activities are pretty "mountain-related", that is mountainbiking and -climbing in the warmer months of the year and skiing in the Winter.


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

Damn it, Coolidge, don't you live near Princeton? We need to get in a game. 

Squash for me. Once or twice a week at Princeton's Dillon Gym. My favorite court is #1. Partners vary, but mostly men who have been playing for a while. Some of the better players are the old timers. Go figure.

I once lived in Princeton, but now I live about 40 minutes away, so I typically make a day of it when I head into town. This means that I delete any good the squash game accomplished by lunching at a local pub called "Triumph," where I indulge in a combo of fish-and-chips and Talisker scotch. Yummy.

Cheers,
Harris


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 21, 2005)

I do bodyweight calisthenics and stationary bike 5 days a week, and lift free weights on Sundays. One day per week, one intense set per exercise is all that is needed to build and maintain strength & muscle mass. It works.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> Damn it, Coolidge, don't you live near Princeton? We need to get in a game.
> 
> ...


Sadly no, I've always been in CT. In the past I always played on the Conn. College courts, since moving to Hartford for law school, I recently joined Trinity College Squash Club (not the Varsity Squad!) which lets outsiders in for a modest annual sum. I expect to start in there after Thanksgiving, apparently they have beautiful courts.

If you're ever up Trinity way, though, you're on!


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

I prefer Circuit Training....

Circuit training is an excellent way to simultaneously improve mobility, strength and stamina. The circuit training format utilizes a group of 6 to 10 strength exercises that are completed one exercise after another. Each exercise is performed for a specified number of repetitions or for a prescribed time period before moving on to the next exercise. The exercises within each circuit are separated by brief, timed rest intervals, and each circuit is separated by a longer rest period.


----------



## CaliforniaDreamer (Nov 17, 2005)

I walk a lot in the course of a day. I have offices at different parts of the CBD, and it would be a rare day that I didn't walk for at least an hour.

On top of that, I have taken up cycling again. I trained for and completed a 100 km ride a while ago, and am now cycling to work twice a week. I try to fit in at least one longer ride on the weekend, and do about 100 km a week.

It seems to be working. I have shed 3kgs, and an inch off my chest and waist.

I've done the gym thing and the running thing before, and I never stick at it. Walking and cycling are the only things I've ever been able to keep up long-term.


-----------------

"If one takes pride in one's craft, you won't let a good thing die. Risking it through not pushing hard enough is not a humility." - Paul Keating


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Cardio 3 days a week.
Swim the 3 other days a week.
Sunday rest and read the NYT, watch OU if I can.


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

Are any of you familiar with the Pilates exerciser?


----------



## ashie259 (Aug 25, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Rich_
> 
> Are any of you familiar with the Pilates exerciser?


I've been doing Pilates for years - what do you mean by 'exerciser'?


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by ashie259_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I didn't know what else to call it - what is the thing called? I've been doing it for about a year now. I have a private session once a week with a dancer I know (all gentlemen should know a dancer) who uses a Pilates "machine" for her personal workout (though I don't think she'd call it workout). She suggested it might improve my posture and general physical wellbeing - and so it has. It has in fact been a revelation to me. Not many people have heard of it where I live - I believe it was developed mainly in the US.


----------



## ashie259 (Aug 25, 2005)

I wasn't trying to be clever or sniffy - it's just that I've never come across this before. Sounds like an interesting contraption - what does it entail?

Your private sessions with a dancer must be the highlight of your week! []


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by ashie259_
> 
> I wasn't trying to be clever or sniffy - it's just that I've never come across this before. Sounds like an interesting contraption - what does it entail?
> 
> Your private sessions with a dancer must be the highlight of your week! []


It occurs to me we may be talking about different things here. There maybe a language problem - for me "Pilates" means a device consisting of a table with wheels that run on rails, and which is restrained by springs. The rails are fixed on a frame that has various supports for your feet or hands. The table also has supports. You sit/lie/stand on the table with your feet in various set positions on the fixed supports, and you move the table against the force of the spring in specific routines. The set positions are somewhat contorted (they have kamasutra-like names such as "panther", "sphinx", "tortoise",etc.), so that to move the table in the right way you have to use muscles you didn't know were there and get them to do things you never thought they could do.
What do you mean when you say you do Pilates?

(Yes, I do very much look forward to my weekly sessions)


----------



## ashie259 (Aug 25, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Rich_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds quite useful - very well described, if I may say so.

Well, what I do are studio classes, where you get a smelly mat and do a series of exercises (agree about the names - the 'swan dive', the 'Syrian', 'roll like a ball', 'squeal like a pig' - OK, I made that one up) designed to build core strength, lengthen muscles and vertebrae and improve flexibility. As someone who spends most of his time either hunched over a desk or over the handlebars of a bike, I find it invaluable for getting my bones and bits back in the right place.


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Rich_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe it is known here as a 'Pilates Reformer'.


----------



## ashie259 (Aug 25, 2005)

> quote:
> I believe it is known here as a 'Pilates Reformer'.


That sounds a little severe...


----------



## DaveInPhilly (May 16, 2005)

I try to lift every night, although I usually end up only getting in about 5 nights a week. I alternate arms and shoulders, with chest and back. I also used to run every night, but now that I work so much I just dont have the time - once a week would be doing _well_.

Can't afford the gym though, well at least I cant justify the expense, alright I'm just cheap. So its all free weights and sidewalks for me.


----------



## ashie259 (Aug 25, 2005)

> quote:
> 
> Can't afford the gym though, well at least I cant justify the expense, alright I'm just cheap. So its all free weights and sidewalks for me.


You're doing the right thing, mate. Gyms are a rip-off. Their idea of the perfect punter is someone who joins after a Christmas blow-out, pays Â£50 a month and just goes for a swim every six months.

All you need is to walk, run, cycle, do some crunches and push-ups and use some free weights, and you'll be in great nick.


----------



## Vettriano Man (Jun 30, 2005)

Walk everywhere, as much as possible, or use public transport - very healthy for it. Choose not to drive a car.


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by ashie259_
> 
> I wasn't trying to be clever or sniffy - it's just that I've never come across this before. Sounds like an interesting contraption - what does it entail?
> 
> Your private sessions with a dancer must be the highlight of your week! []


Very, very OT:

Isn't "contraption" a great word? [8D]


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by DaveInPhilly_
> 
> I try to lift every night, although I usually end up only getting in about 5 nights a week. I alternate arms and shoulders, with chest and back. I also used to run every night, but now that I work so much I just dont have the time - once a week would be doing _well_.
> 
> Can't afford the gym though, well at least I cant justify the expense, alright I'm just cheap. So its all free weights and sidewalks for me.


You are going to run into some serious use-related injuries with that routine. When you work your chest and back you are still going to be working your arms and shoulders. Therefore your shoulders and elbows are going to get worn out. You are also neglecting your legs.

I would suggest gaining access to a barbell and squat rack. Learn how to properly perform heavy compound movements. Use a three day split of push, pull and legs. This will properly and safely (if you get the proper instruction) build muscle, flexibility and bone density. Please note that the typical trainer in a gym is not the right place to obtain worthwhile instruction. Seek out a strength coach of some sort.


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 21, 2005)

For those that are short of time, there are some excellent exercises that can be done any time of day with minumum time commitment.

If you have a chinning bar (even one that fits in a doorway) do the following, working up to 25 repititions.
Start with the regular squat thrust exercise, with these differences.
From a standing start, you squat, thrust the legs back, do a pushup, pull the legs back in, return to standing position, then immediately do a pullup or chin from a dead hang, and return to the floor. That is one repitition. With practice, you should jump from the squat to the bar, and from the bar back down to the squat position. The pace is not fast; it is deliberate with attention to form and performance. It is extrememly challenging and 25 reps will definitely have you sucking air. Finish off with a few slow-repitition short-range crunches and you're done. You can do this every day and will even begin to look forward to it.


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

Until recently, was lifting for about 5-6 hrs/week, running about 30 miles/week, and playing soccer for about 15 hrs/week. In the off seasons from soccer, that would be down to about 7 hrs/week of soccer but I would add about 8 hrs/week of taekwondo.

Not that I regret it for a minute, but my life is so much simpler now that soccer's done. I run a minimum of 8 miles/day right now. In the summer I averaged about 12. It sounds tough but if you build up slowly it's no big deal. I love the fact that I can wake up at 6am in any part of the world, lace up, and just go. I sympathize with Coolidge's sentiment about needing to compete. The reason I got started running was to be fit for soccer. However, as many will tell you, it's a hopelessly addictive pursuit. Also, it's not hard to make it competitive. Running races is lots of fun, particularly since you don't have to train that hard to be in the top 1%. It's certainly an ego boost. Oh yeah, lest I forget, I have a massive sweet tooth so this works out well.

Costly thy habit as thy purse can buy,
But not express'd in fancy; rich, not gaudy;
For the apparel oft proclaims the man.


----------



## samblau (Apr 2, 2005)

I am lucky in that running doesn't bore me as long as I have the TV or music and my building provides a small work out facility. I run on average 5 days a week, between 3.5 and 4.25 miles per 1/2 hour depending on incline and how I feel. I lift every other day and by lift I mean make a mockery of myself. I know I don't do enough and can only hope I am doing it the right way. On a side note, I once had a trainer named Mohammed el Gamal who is from Egypt, moved to the US and made the Olympic hand-ball team. After my first work out with him about 5 years ago I went to work (bank teller, summer job while in school) and couldn't sit down for fear that standing up would could such unbearable pain. Then I found out he was spying on me by asking my parents what I ate for dinner! I wasn't bad either, I ate a small steak ONE DAY with steamed vegetables and got YELLED for it. Oh well, at least it instilled some discipline in me and today I lead a realtively healthy lifestyle, although amongst graduate students I appear to be far ahead in terms of excercising and eating well although it is often to the detriment of my school work. Still, I could never recommend foresaking ones body in favor of something else.
sam

Visit My Site: https://stores.ebay.com/Sams-Ultimate-Discount-Destination


----------



## wby (Sep 10, 2003)

Just had one gym membership (that I rarely used) lapse. About to join a different gym at my wife's insistence. This new gym has a squash court at least, but I don't know anyone who plays around here. Everything is raquetball in the Deep South. My only home equipment is a pair of running shoes (though I have a hard time sticking to a routine) and a rowing machine that I use pretty often. 

I play on a club lacrosse team, but generally only get in about 2 or 3 games or practices a month - so this does not help my fitness level too much. I was hoping that just staying involved wtith lacrosse would provide inspiration to stay in shape, but I am still falling short of all goals. I am hoping to avoid becoming that typical ex-athlete that baloons in size when the playing days are over, but I need to really step up my fitness regimen if I am to accomplish this.


----------



## DaveInPhilly (May 16, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by pleasehelp_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even when I was heavy I was still very active (I just ate too much, way too much), as a result I developed rather large legs (particularly large calves to the point where people would point it out to me). While I tend to wear a 32x32 pant, I still find I need to bump up the waist size occasionally to accommodate my thighs. For now at least I feel that the running (at least half of which is up hill) is enough right now to maintain strength in my legs.

I have been using this routine (or some derivation thereof) for the past two and half years, with no ill effects as of yet. Once I graduate in May (well after the bar in July) and my daily schedule becomes more routine I may finally invest in gym membership, but weâ€™ll see.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Aren't free weights a little better.

I'm still too heavy to run, so I walk a lot. I will walk for about an hour in our Michigan winter tonight. BRRR, but not too bad once I get going. (Thank God for my leather winter jacket with a hood, though!)


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by DaveInPhilly_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you are a student, then don't you have access to the school gym?


----------



## DaveInPhilly (May 16, 2005)

> quote:If you are a student, then don't you have access to the school gym?


Actually we do, but I live and work quite far away from it. I have thought about going to a couple of times, but I know myself, and the commute will eventually become an excuse to skip out on workout sessions. To be honest I have so little time as it is that my workout often falls victim to my schedule, adding 45min - 1hr of commute each way would certainly lead its ultimate demise.


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

I live upstairs.

So I walk up and down steps at least 4 times a day.

Lost five pounds in the last few months...

---------------------


Beware of showroom sales-fever reasoning: i.e., "for $20 . . ." Once you're home, how little you paid is forgotten; how good you look in it is all that matters.


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by DaveInPhilly_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could consider going between or after classes. I sometimes did that when I was in law school. However, you are clearly correct to realize that if it is too inconvenient and not enough of a priority then you simply will not go.

Best of luck to you. Please be careful to monitor the strain on your joints... Once they are injured, they are never the same again.


----------



## ashie259 (Aug 25, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by crazyquik_
> 
> I live upstairs.
> 
> ...


Similarly, if you have to use the Underground/metro, you can burn quite a few calories a week by walking or running up the escalators instead of standing. You avoid the scrum that way, too - most people would rather queue to stand; as a walker-upper, your access is almost always free.

If you're really committed, use the staircase up from deep-level stations instead of the lift (I'm being London-specific here: Russell Square is a good one).


----------



## smlaz (May 13, 2005)

I'm at the gym minimum of 3 days a week. Workout is typically the same: 
Stretch for 10 minutes - back, hamstrings, groin, hips, splits, waist
Run on treadmill for 20 minutes - the faster the better
Biceps
Triceps
Hang for 30 count
Chest press
Flys
Shoulders
Quad extensions
Quad pushups or squats
Calves
Inner thighs
Outer thighs
Weight pulls for abs (on knees, take cable and hold by ears, bow down until head touches floor, up till back is parallel with floor, repeat)
Sit ups
Roman Chair
Typically, the weights and abs are 3 sets of 15... 
I've been working out this way for some time and it suits me. Whenever I'm off it I feel it, but when I get back it feels great!
Best,
Steve

Niceness is an overrated quality. Being nice is how a man pays his way into the party if he hasn't the guts to be tough or the class to be brilliant. - James Abbott McNeil Whistler


----------



## Sir Henry Billingsgate (Dec 14, 2005)

I take my beagle, Ralph, on 1.5 to 2.5 mile walks each day.


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm on the squash court at least three (usually 4-5+) days a week doing a combination of matches, clinics/lessons, solo practice, and drills with partners.

Also do the major compound lifts (squats, deadlifts, overhead presses, and bench presses). I fit this in around squash though at this point I'm going for increasing my reps rather than weight.

I also have been doing more body weight/calisthenic exercises (burpees, pushups, sit ups, etc.) If I can't make it to the gym I'll try to do a 30 minute circuit with a bunch of these exercises and 2 quick breaks.

Will often mess around with the barbells, dip machine, cable pull down and other machines, though I don't have a set routine there. Also walk everywhere and don't own a car. Try to do a yoga class or go for a dip in the pool when I can. I usually work out for at leas an hour a day and feel like crap if I don't.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Revival of an ancient thread! It would be interesting to hear how the 2005 participants have progressed.

I did Crossfit for many years (though it may not have existed in 2005), mixing it up with skill-based sports.

Lately, I've enjoyed more bodyweight exercises, most notably Ashtanga yoga (every morning at 6am for 30-60 minutes).

I'm getting ready (tomorrow, actually) to start a kettlebell program (I'm designing it tonight) to work through some shoulder issues (ah, 50!) I've been developing (and that yoga doesn't seem to be addressing).

Now that my daughter is getting more serious about ballet, I'm mulling that over as well.

DH


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

*Moderation in physical endeavors*

I do not enjoy exercise for its own sake. Closest I have come is getting in shape for backpacking or climbing excursions. One season on my high school's varsity football team cured me of any desire to pursue team sports.

In college I took modern dance to satisfy the PE requirement; wound up in intermediate classes four days a week. After many (nearly 50) years away from dance, I started three years ago working out with a local company a couple of times a week. It's still much more fun than football and, because there is a point to the movement/exercise, it is engaging. I'd rather move like an old dancer than an old football lineman.

I do manage to walk some, climb stairs, fly fish, rock climb or swim on occasion, but without a program or schedule. So far it's working, in that I'm reasonably fit and, according to Kaiser, I'm healthy.

I eat well, but not to excess, and don't drink or smoke. Since resuming dance I've shed a few pounds and gone down a size or two in jackets and pants.

Gurdon

PS: I forgot to mention that I wrangle firewood. This involves getting a cord of wood dropped off near our house down a 15' embankment and stacked onto racks. I haul two or three bundles a day up to the front door hand over hand using a piece of 9mm static (non-stretching) line. The bundles weigh 25-30 pounds.


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

I do sit-ups every morning. Sit up and hit the snooze button, sit up and hit the snooze button,....

Belong to a gym, but since the wrist surgery I've only participated in executive workouts, steam, sauna, hot tub. Planning to find a new, suitable routine, soon. 

Though, I do hike a few miles regularly with the dog.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

For about as long as I can remember, certainly most of my adult life, I've maintained the same schedule (three days in the gym completing weight routines and three alternating days completing cardio routines!) every week. That's not to say, days are never missed due to various distractions, but the intent is pure. I have however, noticed that with the passage of this most recent decade of aging, the intended results are becoming harder and harder to come by!


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

I really like this program and have had good results.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> For about as long as I can remember, certainly most of my adult life, I've maintained the same schedule (three days in the gym completing weight routines and three alternating days completing cardio routines!) every week. That's not to say, days are never missed due to various distractions, but the intent is pure. I have however, noticed that with the passage of this most recent decade of aging, the intended results are becoming harder and harder to come by!


Keeping it up is so crucial, though.

I know a Rabbi in his mid-70s who has, almost without fail, swum a mile a day since he started college, so something like 55+ years; he is far stronger and more energetic than men half his age, and would probably LOOK younger except that he keeps an enormous white beard (though it suits him, as he is a very tall and broad shouldered man.)

I joke that he looks like a Viking chieftain who forgot his boat and swam in a half century of raids.

I'm just (just?) 50 myself, but even at my age, the sorting process between able-bodied and decrepit has already begun, and I firmly intend to remain in the former group!

DH


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

Basketball and tennis. I use my competitive advantage (being around 6'4"-6'5"), as I get older and my stamina declines and my back hurts more.


----------



## KateSmall (Sep 20, 2016)

I go swimming 3 times a week and walk a lot! Really a lot. Last time I'm obsessed with Pokemon Go. For those who doesn't know what it is: https://freepps.top/games/adventure/pokemon-go It's the game when you must walk and catch Pokemons in the street. So that silly game push me to walk and gather all 350 Pokemons


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I run. Anymore, that's about all that I have time for. When the weather is agreeable, I run outdoors. When not so agreeable, on my treadmill.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Egad. It's 0930 hours on a bright, sunny Monday morning and we are off to Planet Fitness for a few exquisite hours of torture! LOL. :thumbs-up:


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

about three days a week a friend and I go to our local wellness center where he walks and I do light to mid weigh machine weights then a half hour of cardio followed by lunch. It actually is more an enticement to have lunch and get out into the world than anything else.


----------



## DougN (Feb 6, 2016)

I've graduated from running to brisk 50 minute walks 4 or 5 times a week. Lots of stretching. I do a lot of planks and variations of the standard plank. And lift weights - 3 times a week.


----------

